
Expect a Loud Noise from Your Cell Phone at 2:18 PM - ourmandave
https://lifehacker.com/expect-a-loud-noise-from-your-cell-phone-at-2-18-pm-1829489066
======
parliament32
Note that this only applies to the US. We had a similar test in BC back in
May: [https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/emergency-
al...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/emergency-alert-system-
testing-bc-1.4654903)

------
vibrolax
My phone received a series of "presidential alerts" just before 5 pm as
tornadoes swept into Canada's National Capital Region on 21 September. I
remember thinking the alert title was a little odd for Canada, but I'm not
sure how it's localized. It's a Moto G5+ US version, so maybe that text is
baked in. Edit: I see that some Ontario users received "Presidential Alert" in
a prior test. I'm in Québec.

------
olliej
How long before it gets turned off in everyone’s phones as well. It just
requires one or two bogus alerts for people to start wanting to block these
things (see amber alerts for unrelated geographical areas etc)

~~~
moonka
It's unblockable as far as I know.

~~~
Rjevski
If it starts being abused manufacturers will add a toggle for it.

------
Semiapies
I didn't get anything.

------
qubax
I'm not scared. Bring it on.

Edit (2:18): Got the alert right on schedule. Freaky.

